# Flounder bite...LOL



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Wish I could say I caught these without my debit card but they fought hard at Joe Patties. Good none the less.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*They are usualy around my peir by now and I had the hanker'n.*


----------

